# CRNA Hospital Billing



## jboes41527 (Aug 20, 2009)

Can anyone share their process for calculating the CRNA billable units??  Right now I have someone selecting and Surgical Procedure Code and crosswalking that over to the ANS code to come up with the base units.  I'm afraid though that the Surgical CPT selection is not always accurate, due to a lack of coding experience.  Often times what our person comes up with is completely different from what the Anesthesiologist are billing, and what our Medical records Coders are abstracting......Just looking for some advice, tips, suggestions - anything at this point?


----------



## AYCPC (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like someone needs some additional training if their codes are that off base with what everyone else is getting. What do you mean by calculating the CRNA billable units? I work for an anesthesia office. Our docs always supervise the CRNA (employed by the hospital we do the billing as well for CRNAs), but we do not have to calculate the billable units. We just enter the time as supervised by a doc and submit to insurance. It is late, but I am not following you on that one.


----------



## jboes41527 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, we're looking to revise this process.  I would love to talk to you more about this - would you mind sharing your email?  For us, as in hospital, to bill for the CRNAs we first select the Procedure that was completed, cross walk that to the Anesthesia code and come up with the base Relative Units, and then add those units to the actual anesthesia time units.  My email jboes@conemaugh.org


----------



## AYCPC (Aug 25, 2009)

I will be glad to speak with you regarding this. I will send you an e-mail while at work tom, if that is ok with you.

Amanda


----------

